# Daybreak giving out wrong info re Zara



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Obviously got a bee in my bonnet today.  Daybreak news saying that we haven't won a medal in eventing since Mark Phillips 40 years ago.  Hello!!!  I've emailed them with a link to put them right.  We may be a minority sport to some but it doesn't take a lot to google to get your facts.


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

Well done daybreak! 

Haven't their researchers heard of Wikipedia?


----------



## Elbie (31 July 2012)

I have a bee this morning too as all the press is about Zara. In the Metro they just mentioned her great round and how she could win a Gold like her dad. Hmmm...yes it would be great if she won a medal but I seem to recall Tina Cook and Mary King are ahead of her in 5th and 6th!


----------



## AprilBlossom (31 July 2012)

All of this incorrect hype really makes me feel for Leslie law - he did SO well yet the media conveniently forget him at every opportunity. Grr!


----------



## barbaraNcolin (31 July 2012)

Have we had an Olympic gold though? I know we've had WEG and European medals but not so sure on Olympic ones?


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

barbaraNcolin said:



			Have we had an Olympic gold though? I know we've had WEG and European medals but not so sure on Olympic ones?
		
Click to expand...

Leslie Law, 2004!


----------



## barbaraNcolin (31 July 2012)

Corrected


----------



## Potato! (31 July 2012)

No but im sure Mary said she had silver and bronze medals from the olympics previously so yes the facts are wrong.


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

For anyone who wants to check out the medal record for GB, British Eventing's website is useful *CLICK*
GB has the most amazing medal record at pony, junior, young rider and senior levels!


----------



## nagseastsussex (31 July 2012)

I'm pretty sure they said we have a chance for a medal in showjumping when in fact its eventing.


----------



## barbaraNcolin (31 July 2012)

nagseastsussex said:



			I'm pretty sure they said we have a chance for a medal in showjumping when in fact its eventing.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, heard that one.


----------



## caramel (31 July 2012)

yeah I don't like the fact it's all about zara! The other riders are really good too... 

Also.. in the Daily Telegraph olympic supplement, had Charlotte Dujardin down as doing the eventing dressage with Valegro!


----------



## barbaraNcolin (31 July 2012)

Ha. But on the plus side, BBC breakfast had a nice bit about the eventing this morning at about 6.20 (not sure if they repeated it again later or not?) with XC clips from all 5 riders and I think it was fairly accurate too


----------



## MurphysMinder (31 July 2012)

I heard the daybreak comment about showjumping - but they did say the first British team medal in 40 years so maybe had checked their information.  
The eventing bit just been on BBC1 again.


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

zefragile said:



			Leslie Law, 2004!
		
Click to expand...

Feel so sorry for Leslie Law, he didn't get his chance at the proper medal ceremony at the time and now keeps getting forgotten. 

Having said that Daybreak's predecessor GMTV did actually interview him at the time he accepted the medal (in a field in Yorkshire). I thought his medal should have been in the Olympic Memorable Moments show - it was pretty unusual.


----------



## Freddie22 (31 July 2012)

Elbie said:



			I have a bee this morning too as all the press is about Zara. In the Metro they just mentioned her great round and how she could win a Gold like her dad. Hmmm...yes it would be great if she won a medal but I seem to recall Tina Cook and Mary King are ahead of her in 5th and 6th!
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree!  Yes, Zara has done extremely well but it appears to me that the media are focusing on her and overlooking the rest of the British team who also ALL performed to an outstanding level.  

On a more trival note, was the eventing icon/image that flashed on the screen every time they changed the camera angle at the eventing getting on anyone else's nerves!?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			I heard the daybreak comment about showjumping - but they did say the first British team medal in 40 years so maybe had checked their information.  
The eventing bit just been on BBC1 again. 

Click to expand...

We've also had team medals in the last 40 years so they're wrong on that.  All this calling eventing showjumping is like saying Paula Radcliffe runs the 100 metres.  Yes she does but she does an awful lot more as well.  They wouldn't get that one wrong


----------



## 4x4 (31 July 2012)

Freddie22 said:



			I completely agree!  Yes, Zara has done extremely well but it appears to me that the media are focusing on her and overlooking the rest of the British team who also ALL performed to an outstanding level.  

On a more trival note, was the eventing icon/image that flashed on the screen every time they changed the camera angle at the eventing getting on anyone else's nerves!?
		
Click to expand...

Yes me and OH were going mad about it the stupid blue thing!


----------



## Elbie (31 July 2012)

Freddie22 said:



			On a more trival note, was the eventing icon/image that flashed on the screen every time they changed the camera angle at the eventing getting on anyone else's nerves!?
		
Click to expand...

YES YES YES! Kept popping up at really inconvenient times, like when someone was about to jump.

We had a right battle trying to watch yesterday. Lacked the special olympic channels and spent so much time channel hopping having to keep up. At one point we were on BBC3 then gymnastics suddenly popped up. Went to BBC1 which was showing the SAME gymnastics. Lost about 10 minutes of eventing.


----------



## freckles22uk (31 July 2012)

Freddie22 said:



			On a more trival note, was the eventing icon/image that flashed on the screen every time they changed the camera angle at the eventing getting on anyone else's nerves!?
		
Click to expand...

Drove me bonkers, glad I wasn't the only one


----------

